# Forge Motorsport sponsored Joe Fulbrook contends the VW Racing Cup in his Bora/Jetta 1.8T



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

Forge sponsored driver Joe Fulbrook and his MK4 VW Bora/Jetta 1.8T are in good position to contend the VW Racing Cup championship for the 2011 season following round 1 at Oulton Park on Monday. Joe is tied for the points lead with James Walker who is campaigning a MK5 GTI.

http://www.vw-cup.co.uk/news/2011/250411.htm










Joe took the championship title in both 2008 and 2009, but missed most of the 2010 season while he developed his already proven vehicle even further. He returned to racing towards the end of the 2010 season putting himself right back onto the podium at his first and second outings. 

http://www.vw-cup.co.uk/news/2010/170910.htm

Forge has been supporting Joe for the last few years and will continue to do so going forward. We wish him the best of luck this season, and we will continue to report back regarding his progress. 

http://www.vw-cup.co.uk/news/2011/180311.htm


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Round 2 @ Snetterton*

Sadly, Joe Fullbrook drops to 6th in the points standings after some issues at Snetterton raceway this weekend.

Down, but certainly not out yet!

Full story here:

http://www.vw-cup.co.uk/news/2011/150511.html

Full image gallery here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/imagevaults/sets/72157626723384140/


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

Forge sponsored Joe Fullbrook and his Bora/Jetta 1.8T takes 5th place in Round 5 and 3rd place in Round 6 of the VW Racing Cup series at Brands Hatch this past weekend.

Full story here:

http://www.vw-cup.co.uk/news/2011/190611.htm

Race results here:

http://www.vw-cup.co.uk/archive11/results11.htm

This keeps him in 5th place overall in the championship points standings with his points doubling "Joker" still to be played.

Championship standings here:

http://www.vw-cup.co.uk/archive11/points11.htm



















Crossing the finish line.



















Fullbrook on the right.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

Joe takes 2nd and 4th place respectively in rounds 7 and 8 of the VW Racing Cup series in Zandvoort Netherlands.

This positions him and his Forge sponsored Bora 1.8T 4th place overall in the championship with his Joker still available to be used.

Full story here:

http://www.vw-cup.co.uk/news/2011/030711.htm


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

Joe Fulbrook took home a 5th place finish in round 9 and a 2nd place finish in round 10 of the VW Racing Cup at Rockingham on September 4th. Joe heads into rounds 11 and 12 at Donnington Park in 4th place overall, and he still has his points doubling Joker left to play!


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

In spite of being in the championship lead for most of the season, sadly Joe Fulbrook was bumped from a podium finish into 4th position overall at Silverstone Arena during the final rounds of the 2011 VW Racing Cup series. 

Full race report here: http://www.vw-cup.co.uk/news/2011/091011a.htm

Final championship standings here: http://www.vw-cup.co.uk/archive11/points11.htm

Full gallery here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/imagevaults/sets/72157627728316037/


----------

